
The Top 25 Fastest Growing YC Summer 2016 Demo Day Startups  - nickfrost
https://mattermark.com/the-top-fastest-growing-25-y-combinator-summer-2016-demo-day-startups%E2%80%8A/
======
smb06
Interesting to see the growth scores. There are a lot of startups till the
~350 growth score mark. Then the scores start to spread out a bit. Then there
is a huge jump from ~450 to 850+

Clearly the startups with 850+ score are doing something different than the
crowded field in the 350- category.

